# Need to ID this case



## Steves_hell (Jun 27, 2010)

I want to identify my case backhoe/loader. Got it cheep, I think its a 580C CK but not totally. 3cyl diesel engine with David Brown every where.

Following list of numbers and locations i found them

Backhoe
D37424K (swing arm)
D43076 (main piston)

Engine
WMC 25370
927071F

Gear Box
F929250
DA22784

Behind rear Tyre
929042
RB

Any help you could give me identifying this would be appreciated as i need parts for the loader pistons and they are not stamped with any ID numbers. I would also like to buy a manual but need more info.

Thanks


----------



## Jake15 (Jan 24, 2013)

That's definitely NOT a C model. I know that for sure. I believe it's a straight 580 CK (Construction King). None of the serial numbers that you provided refer to the actual chassis. They're for the attachments.

All 580s were/are Construction Kings. The first ones, produced between '66-71 are just 580 CK. Then in '71 they started with the B model and so on up to the present N and Super N models.

This is my '79 C model


----------

